# CZ Rimfires



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm interested in a CZ 455 American in 22 LR. Anyone have one of these an how do you like it ?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You'll never regret buying a CZ. I have the trainer and they are all super accurate.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> You'll never regret buying a CZ. I have the trainer and they are all super accurate.


Thanx for the reply . I was told that CZ is the new version of the old BRNO brand of firearms . Any truth to that ?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes, same manufacturer

Sent from my somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------

